# .45 ACP vs .45 GAP



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Whats the difference in these rounds and what does the ACP/GAP mean?


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

GAP is more compact allowing for a slimmer gun. It also caused some Glocks to explode. The cartidge was deloped by Glock. Glock Automatic Pistol .45 caliber.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

ACP stands for Automatic Colt Pistol and GAP stands for Glock Automatic Pistol as far as I remember. The GAP is a much newer round developed by Glock and the round itself is shorter than the ACP. My understanding is that both round perform about the same.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Automatic Colt Pistol which is a little bit bigger than the glocks attempt to dethrone the king of the pistols.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

oak1971 said:


> It also caused some Glocks to explode.


Care to provide a source for this claim?


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

KABOOM! :smt073

:watching:


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Not very helpful really. Considering the fact that the whole kaboom panic took place long before the GAP was even developed, that really does not support your statement.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

oak1971 said:


> It also caused some Glocks to explode.


I thought it was the other way around. Something about the Glocks not supporting the back end of the ACP cartridge?


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> Care to provide a source for this claim?


Here you go.

http://www.theledger.com/article/20080313/NEWS/803130481/1039


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you. I was aware of the original Kaboom panic, which involved primarily Glocks chambered in the .40S&W caliber, and I heard that there were a few cases involving .45ACP models, but I had not heard about problems with the .45GAP.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

There was suspicion that the ammo was on the "hot" side. But it was regular department issue ammo. I am sure Glock and the ammo supplier were both blaming the other. The truth is most likely somewhere in between. If you had a gun that was just a little iffy and ammo that was in spec for pressure but on the high side of the range that would explain it perhaps. Who knows, but they did kaboom.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Go ACP and don't look back.


----------

